# Is this new AIM virus a hoax?



## Ghoste (Dec 27, 2004)

This thing seems to real for me to pass it off.

www.aimcafe.com/aim/

The person that informed me actually has the virus and it deleted his music and some crucial running programs. 

I'm pretty sure this is good job of a hoax. Only considerable because it happened to my friend.


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

My totally unprofesional opinion is that it is a hoax. I say this because I believe that it would have been added to their Security Central page immedietly. Also this page youl linked to has a URL of aimcafe.com/aim it is nowhere to be found on the actual aim.com site.


----------

